# recommendation on Mortgage Advisors for buying / Holborn Assets?



## deeps_10

Hi All,

Has any recently purchased a property in Dubai and can recommend a Mortgage Advisor / Company? Currently, I am talking to my bank directly and also a company called Holborn Assets who are well known in the UAE for mortgage advising.

Has anyone used / recommend Holborn Assets or anyone else?

Thanks


----------

